
Windows 98 – Still Running It (2016) - emersonrsantos
http://rlogin.dk/sites/windows-98-best-os/
======
peatmoss
Yikes, unlike the author, I'm pretty sure I would not be getting an Ethernet
cable anywhere close to a system running Windows 98, much less driving an
ancient web browser on the high seas of 2016. That seems like a recipe for
disaster. That said, maybe most the security vulnerabilities are no longer
being actively exploited in the wild...

~~~
justinlardinois
> much less driving an ancient web browser on the high seas of 2016.

From the site:

> Can support USB2 and flash in older versions + newest firefox with KernelEx

I wouldn't even attempt to use a browser from that era on the web today. Aside
from security concerns, it just wouldn't work on many sites.

------
kalsk
Windows 98 truly did have the best UI of any Windows version. The newer
versions of Windows all look like something Fisher-Price would design.

~~~
paulryanrogers
It was very gray and cyan by default. Those which came after are better IMO. I
grew up in the DOS-Win3-9x era. Even nostalgia can't overcome how ugly the
oldies are in comparison.

------
jamesthebold
I missed win98 sometimes. It was light, easy and it has best ui in my opinion.

